# Name that tune...



## rigz11 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello, I've this hip hop tune and it contains samples from a classical piece but do not know the name of it and who wrote it. If anyone knows please let me know. Thanks

http://www.myspace.com/iamtyr


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

It's the Air from Grieg's Holberg Suite.


----------

